# Rappel ?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Do any of you remember a thread called 'Rappel' from many years ago - back in 2014 and also I believe an even earlier long thread - what was the first thread about ?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Funny you should ask that... it means "Remember". Sorry cant throw any light on your query. Before my time methinks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Was it Pusser and Mrs Pusser arguing about how many Rappels the speed limit was in this or that town?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I remember that post well, had us all in stitches on here. Can't seem to find it and a search and 'pusser' now defaults to 'pussers daughter', perhaps thats why it can't be found, or i'm rubbish at searching


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It was indeed Alan. the great man himself and here is the thread









Pussers Report Part 3 (Final)


Part 3 Two Loos La Trek heads North to UK Violent storms were forecast in France so we decided to head back home using Route National where possible and the first leg was from Cogolin to St. Maximin-la-Sainte-Baune next to the A8 via Collobrieres on the D14. I have to say that this D14 which...




www.motorhomefacts.com





There are loads more links in this thread I dedicated to his memory some years ago. I'm still in touch with his daughter Sherie









Pusser RIP


It is with great sadness to inform you of the passing of one of Motorhome Facts National Treasures. Our beloved Pusser. There is a link to the official obituary in the Bucks Herald below but Pusser (John) passed away peacefully at home on Friday 13 November 2015. Pusser was one of the very...




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Like I said, i'm rubbish at searching. 

Pete


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote "Diesel now is 1.20 euro per litre and Cathy from camping L'Argentière advised us before departure that petrol depots were being blocked by protesters in Northern France. So we made sure we filled up at every opportunity until I knew that the tank full I had would get us to UK without further top ups"

Plus ca change,....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How much??

Ray.


----------

